Ask HN: Favorite books about being a good teacher/research professor? - rosstex
======
itamarst
How Learning Works: [https://www.amazon.com/How-Learning-Works-Research-Based-
Pri...](https://www.amazon.com/How-Learning-Works-Research-Based-
Principles/dp/0470484101)

I also enjoyed [https://www.amazon.com/Start-Story-Teaching-Journals-
Collect...](https://www.amazon.com/Start-Story-Teaching-Journals-
Collection/dp/1933531061/)

(Caveat: not a professor, but that's the target audience for both books.)

------
sogen
The Essential 55: An Award-Winning Educator's Rules for Discovering the
Successful Student in Every Child

------
copperx
For University culture, The University: An Owner's Manual by Henry Rosovsky.

For teaching, McKeachie's Teaching Tips by Wilbert McKeachie.

For when you get assigned a course that is outside your confort zone, Teaching
What You Don't Know by Therese Huston.

There are many great books; some universities have their own curated lists.
Here's Stanford's:
[https://teachingcommons.stanford.edu/resources/teaching/plan...](https://teachingcommons.stanford.edu/resources/teaching/planning-
your-approach/selected-bibliography-college-teaching)

------
thorin
Plato - Republic.

